# mk4 golf DRL disconnect



## butchashop (Nov 5, 2007)

how do i disconnect the daytime running lights on my mk4 golf? i just added hid's and don't want to burn them all day. and has anyone run into issues with running HID"S in the fog lights? I heard you can melt the lenses on the old style projecter type setup


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: mk4 golf DRL disconnect (butchashop)*

this is literally covered in a bazillion threads and linked in the mk4 forum DIY/FAQ.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: mk4 golf DRL disconnect (butchashop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butchashop* »_how do i disconnect the daytime running lights on my mk4 golf? i just added hid's and don't want to burn them all day. and has anyone run into issues with running HID"S in the fog lights? I heard you can melt the lenses on the old style projecter type setup 

PLEASE do not put HID's in your factory reflector housing. This blinds oncoming traffic. You will be a black eye to the VW comunity. 
you are not going to melt anything. HID's run cooler then halogen.
Block off the "TFL" pin behind your headlight switch to disable your DRL's. You can bend it, tape over it, ect.........


----------



## Jibbs (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VX1HeC-JU

This was in the official cheap little mods thread, should help


----------

